# Pro-Hormone queries



## BoaryMcBoatFace (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi,

im thinking about taking a Epistan & Tren x cycle to lose fat and grow lean muscle. I have liver protection + PCT as well.

i have done a Halo+Epi cycle before with good results.

I know both Epistan & Tren X are non-methylated but have in cycle support anyway. I know drinking while on PH's isn't a good idea, by would there be any harm in having a few pints over my cycle? As my friends will wonder why I'm not drinking etc. Also, as both are non-methylated, surely there won't be such an issue?

also if anyone could give general or diet tips while on this stack, it would appreciated.

thank you!

im planning on taking 70mg of Epistan daily with 300mg stanodrol & 100mg 7-KETO (Both of these in the Tren-X)


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Epi is methylated.


----------



## didsmith (Sep 26, 2013)

BoaryMcBoatFace said:


> Hi,
> 
> im thinking about taking a Epistan & Tren x cycle to lose fat and grow lean muscle. I have liver protection + PCT as well.
> 
> ...


 mate sorry to blow you up but if your epistan is from german pharma is aint epistane ..its hexadrone...nearly got caught out by them myself....no idea what the hell hexadrone is as there arnt many reviews apart from the websites punting it but google is your friend


----------

